# Euro5 Autotrail - Autoclose function



## Bill_OR (Feb 6, 2010)

Just in case you haven't spotted this, on the Euro5 Autotrails there is an option to automatically lock the doors as you drive away. It's called 'Autoclose' and you'll find it on the options that you can program using the dashboard information display.
Bill


----------

